# MF 135 problems



## wood_663rd (Oct 1, 2020)

I've got a mid-60's model 135 diesel that I took out to do some bush hogging the other day and pretty soon after engaging PTO it started knocking and smoking badly. I killed it thinking it had thrown a rod... or something. I've since restarted and moved it short distances a couple times.

Was told by a friend a clogged injector could be the cause and began to start working on it today. I started it to get it out of the shed and noticed smoke coming out from behind crankshaft pully. Pulled the oil cap and smoke's blowing out. I'm not familiar with diesel engines but am fairly mechanically inclined. 

Question is: Does it sound like I need to start looking for another tractor? This tractor came with a piece of property I bought and have no idea on its history.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I would get the injectors checked before condemning it.
U could hang them outside the engine and watch to see if they’re firing..
DO NOT GET ANY PART OF YOUR BODY NEAR THE SPRAY.!! IT WILL PENETRATE YOUR SKIN..
Good luck


----------



## wood_663rd (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. 

Had a MF mechanic tell me it sounded like a blown head gasket.

I pulled the head looking for something obvious. Front cylinder isn't firing from the looks of it. Top of piston is covered with oil while 2 and 3 look normal. Also a lot of slop in front piston. 2 and 3 are tight but 1 as more than 1/8" play between cylinder and piston. Would guess enough for loss of compression. Cylinder looks pretty good from what I can tell but piston is really wore. Not sure but what it may have thrown a rod also. 

It's obviously been worked on in the past. Couple head studs replaced with bolts and after cleaning the block noticed it had a big gorilla weld on one side.

After seeing what I saw I've decided to put everything back together and ponder as to whether or not to do a rebuild. Looks pretty straight forward but since it would be my first, would take more time than I'm willing to throw at it at the moment. 

Nor sure I want to go to that extent for a 50 year old tractor. I'll smoke on it.

Thanks again,
Mark


----------

